# Meditation



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

Do any of you nice folks practice some form of meditation on a regular basis?
I'm certainly familiar with the advertised benefits, but I really find it hard to imagine that I could let go of all the things I do during the course of a day (Senior Forums being one) and turn my mind off so to speak for twenty minutes. As it is, I'm always behind schedule and somewhat anxious about not getting to some task. If I told my self I was going to meditate, assumed the proper pose and then tried to strip my mind all the stuff going on inside there, I just don't think I would succeed.

I need a stern talking to.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2015)

I have tried; but, like you; find it impossible to empty my mind of rubbish!
however, a few minutes gazing at a candle flame can help relax me a little; yoga classes help too!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2015)

I meditate often but not on any schedule or for any set time - just if I need a break from life and to relax.  No need to try to empty your mind - that is impossible - I do the mindfulness meditation - an offshoot of Budhist technique - focusing or watching the breath and watching the mind do the thinking, sometimes identifying what kinds of thoughts I'm having, e.g. worry, planning, remembering, or feelings, sadness, happiness, etc.  No stress there.  The point is to let go of all the anxiety about trying to get things done and just to BE for a little while, not trying to accomplish anything.  There's no trying involved if you just watch your breath and every time you get caught up in thoughts, come back to the breath again - simple as pie and very relaxing.

And no stern talking to required, do it with gentleness and love.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm really feeling jammed up (my term for anxious, frustrated, overwhelmed,etc.) I go up to a pet store nearby that has a HUGE aquarium room and just stand there for a while and watch the fancy fish,or concentrate on the bottom of some of the tanks to see if I can find the little hermit crabs moving around in their shells.  I find if I focus that hard, it gets most of the garbage out of my head, at least temporarily.  The big room is not brightly lit and most of the lighting comes from the aquarium lighting, and people tend to speak softly in there, too. 

Also, I have a couple of guided meditation CDs that I listen to with headphones.  If I try to meditate just on my own, my mind wanders too much and before I know it I'm back to worrying about whatever I was worrying about before.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2015)

I love watching tropical fish in an aquarium, my son has one and  my eyes are always gravitating towards it.  I also find some music very conducive to meditation - like Budhist chanting or Gregorian chanting, or ambient like flute music or sitar music I find very relaxing. My iTunes on my Apple has radio stations streaming in for free, which gives me a lot to choose from in the Ambient section.  I'm a worrier too and tend to get into my head a lot about everything, so all this helps.  The guided meditations are great, and I'll have to find one somewhere.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

It's worth a try.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9OTeTGcrw


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks Josiah - when I put it on full screen I now I have a lovely aquarium, to do my knitting by ...... but can I stay away from all other internet for 3 hours?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2015)

About all I do is deep breathing. Not only calming but good excercise for the COPD.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2015)

For sure!  
Here's a site you might find interesting regarding this very subject.  

http://www.yogajournal.com/article/practice-section/healing-breath/


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2015)

Good read, Cookie. Thanks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2015)

As Cookie mentioned there is more than just one type of meditation - hundreds, in fact. Emptying the mind and stopping all thought is practically impossible, but that's usually the impression most people get when you say "meditate".

You can meditate while you do the dishes, take a shower or just sit and gaze out the window. During some forms of meditation you can even start to approach self-hypnosis techniques. 

Meditation is a giant field, and we are all barefoot - let yourself run!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not very consistent but when I meditate I count my breaths. Like almost everybody my mind has endless chatter. When a thought comes in to disturb the silence I imagine it floating away. It takes years to quiet your mind, but the practice of trying to do so will improve your ability to concentrate.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

I appreciate all the comments and as a result of reading them I've come to accept that quieting the mind is a direction to move towards, but not necessarily an achievable goal.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 14, 2015)

I downloaded meditation instructions/ program for free for most of them onto my iPad, hopefully it's OK to mention where from 
( ITunes) 
I tried some of them, but think it take a bit of practice dang net used to them, the little I have listened to them they seem fairly good a nice very gentle ladies voice


----------



## Kadee (Jan 14, 2015)

I downloaded meditation instructions/ program free for most of them onto my iPad, hopefully it's OK to mention where from 
( ITunes) 
I tried some of them, but think it would take a bit of practice to get  used to them, the little I have listened to them they seem fairly good a nice very gentle ladies voice on mine


----------



## soundflyer (Jan 14, 2015)

I've meditated for about 15 years and found it invaluable and enjoyable but it does take time to develop a style that suits your personality and life-style. Most of the set-patterns I tried in the early days provided bits and pieces but never the full routine. Eventually I just put my own practice together and it's the best part of my day, in fact that's how I see it, as balancing all my accounts and starting each new sunrise as a new venture. My original impulse was because I needed to sort myself out so I guess if your life is okay it already has the balance that meditation might supply. I find it works best with gentle stretch and breathing routines which are beneficial with or without the meditation follow-up.


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been meditating for about seven years now and the 'monkey-mind' as I heard one teacher call it, is very, very hard to quiet.  But it does get easier although I think for the average person probably is almost impossible to silence.  However, even the process serves to bring about change in how you react to life and it's trials and ultimately, isn't that why we meditate?  To learn a different way to perceive things and thus react to them differently and with a more peaceful heart?  Works for me.

Have any of you ever read that book, 'Eat, Pray, Love'?  I have and my favourite part is when the author spent time in India in the ashram.  If I was a travelling sort, I'd like to do something like that.  Go to a place where there was that kind of focus and the directed goal for everyone was that kind of inner peace.  At home, there are too many things calling me away, making dinner, feeding the dogs, chopping wood, gardening, cleaning, laundry......  I think in my next life, I could happily be a Buddhist nun.


----------



## soundflyer (Jan 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> I've been meditating for about seven years now and the 'monkey-mind' as I heard one teacher call it, is very, very hard to quiet.  But it does get easier although I think for the average person probably is almost impossible to silence.  However, even the process serves to bring about change in how you react to life and it's trials and ultimately, isn't that why we meditate?  To learn a different way to perceive things and thus react to them differently and with a more peaceful heart?  Works for me.
> 
> Have any of you ever read that book, 'Eat, Pray, Love'?  I have and my favourite part is when the author spent time in India in the ashram.  If I was a travelling sort, I'd like to do something like that.  Go to a place where there was that kind of focus and the directed goal for everyone was that kind of inner peace.  At home, there are too many things calling me away, making dinner, feeding the dogs, chopping wood, gardening, cleaning, laundry......  I think in my next life, I could happily be a Buddhist nun.



Hi Debby.... I never made it to an ashram but early on I went to a Buddhist retreat in South Wales, up in the mountains. It was aimed at introducing newbies to the practice so wasn't too strict, we could chat at mealtimes, for instance, and the the two Buddhist brothers would occasionally take us aside if they thought we needed help... or discipline. We did walking meditations on mountain paths early in the morning. We had to help with everything, collecting firewood, collecting food, cleaning up, meditations, etc. It was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, letting me assess where the practice might take me. As for being a monk, in this life or the next, a bridge too far but meditation, it occurs to me is my retreat from modern life and the negative side of self! Happy practice, namaste _/|\_


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2015)

I enjoyed reading Eat, Pray, Love.

Back in 2006 when I decided to explore Buddhism I went to a weekend for beginner meditators at a Soto Zen monastery in Northern England. 

I keep planning to do a week at Plum Village in France which was begun by Thich Nhat Hanh but haven't made it yet.


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

soundflyer said:


> Hi Debby.... I never made it to an ashram but early on I went to a Buddhist retreat in South Wales, up in the mountains. It was aimed at introducing newbies to the practice so wasn't too strict, we could chat at mealtimes, for instance, and the the two Buddhist brothers would occasionally take us aside if they thought we needed help... or discipline. We did walking meditations on mountain paths early in the morning. We had to help with everything, collecting firewood, collecting food, cleaning up, meditations, etc. It was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, letting me assess where the practice might take me. As for being a monk, in this life or the next, a bridge too far but meditation, it occurs to me is my retreat from modern life and the negative side of self! Happy practice, namaste _/|\_




What a wonderful experience for you to have soundflyer!  And you're right, meditation can be a 'retreat', but I sometimes feel that I need more than the twenty minutes that my 'monkey' permits me and that ain't gonna happen at home. 
I think my lifestyle at this point is as close as I can get to the whole Buddhist nun perspective.  Certainly not enough quiet reflection and prayer, but big time I get to enjoy a peaceful setting.  For example, this is what I see out my living room window:



It gives you an idea on how beautiful and yes, peaceful it is here.  A few times, I've even bundled up and gone out on a day like this and sat quietly for a time, just absorbing and soaking in the tranquility!  For all of you who make the effort, I wish you well in your 'pursuit' of peace.  Namaste!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 14, 2015)

Did a stint in northern Indian ashram practicing eastern philosophy and meditation, many years ago.  An experience I'll never forget, beautiful landscape, river valley, lots of cups of authentic chai tea, wonderful food.  Not really austere, but simple lifestyle and community of friends. But busy mind constantly present.  Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Ameriscot, as you've actually spent time studying about Buddhism, could you tell me if I'm correct that Buddhist belief says there is no God and what is the philosophy on how we got here.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

Kadee46 so what you're describing is called directed meditation. I wonder if there is a distinction made between directed meditation and directed relaxation? Anyone know the answer? And then Phil mentioned Hypnotism, you don't hear very much about hypnotism these days and yet it's a very real phenomenon. I've been hypnotised.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> About all I do is deep breathing. Not only calming but good excercise for the COPD.


Pappy, I was reading an article about sleep in the November Prevention magazine, and learned that when we are asleep, the space between our brain cells expands up to 60%, allowing fluids to flush out toxic molecules’ and cleanse our brain.  It compared it to the allies at the rear of businesses expanding to 3 lanes allowing the garbage trucks to clean up, during the night.
It also stated that the same process happens during meditation, while we are awake.  Even a simple practice of slow breathing, will trigger this flushing process.
http://www.nih.gov/news/health/oct2013/ninds-17.htm
"Their results, published in Science, show that during sleep a plumbing system called the glymphatic system may open, letting fluid flow rapidly through the brain. Dr. Nedergaard’s lab recently discovered the glymphatic system helps control the flow of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF), a clear liquid surrounding the brain and spinal cord".


----------



## kcvet (Jan 14, 2015)

breathe in breathe out, sand a floor, paint a fence, wax a car


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

"Their results, published in Science, show that during sleep a plumbing system called the glymphatic system may open, letting fluid flow rapidly through the brain. Dr. Nedergaard’s lab recently discovered the glymphatic system helps control the flow of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF), a clear liquid surrounding the brain and spinal cord".

I'll admit than glymphatic has I nice ring to it, and now that I know I have a glymphatic system I'll try to treat it with the care that it deserves. Good grief another part of me I never knew about. What will they find in there next? I better go meditate.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

My meditation is to visualise a scene that makes me feel happy. It's a rather 1950's style beach scene, happy parents and children walking down a sandy track between meadows that leads to the beach, it's a lovely day , warm and calm, a child is flying a kite and others building sandcastles.I concentrate on little details, the daisies in the meadows, a sail out at sea etc.After noting all the little details I want, I draw back and just gaze at the whole picture in my mind. I sit in a comfortable chair with my eyes closed. The whole thing is only 10-15 mins and makes me totally relaxed.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> "Their results, published in Science, show that during sleep a plumbing system called the glymphatic system may open, letting fluid flow rapidly through the brain. Dr. Nedergaard’s lab recently discovered the glymphatic system helps control the flow of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF), a clear liquid surrounding the brain and spinal cord".
> 
> I'll admit than glymphatic has I nice ring to it, and now that I know I have a glymphatic system I'll try to treat it with the care that it deserves. Good grief another part of me I never knew about. What will they find in there next? I better go meditate.


Yeah...he was pretty emphatic about the glymphatic system!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

Your technique sounds very attractive, Oakapple. I mentioned in an earlier thread that my ability to visualize has severely declined over the years, but no one replied that they had a similar experience so maybe this disability of the imagination is not a common phenomenon but disturbingly present in me. At any rate I can't bring your pleasant beach scene into imaginary focus  for more than a few fleeting moments. Alas I don't even think it would help if it was a Clothing Optional Beach. I think I'm going to have to opt for just emptying my mind or focusing on some real visual or auditory stimulus. Someone mentioned a candle or a tropical fish tank.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Aww,  what a shame about the visualising  thing for you. A lot of people enjoy calmly watching fish, so maybe a tropical fish tank for you?


----------



## Lon (Jan 14, 2015)

I started meditating when I retired over 20 years ago. I have no particular time of the day nor do I meditate on a regular basis. It depends on if I feel anxious or pressured about something. I sit in silence wearing loose clothing for no more than 15 or 20 minutes and mentally repeat over and over a seven letter mantra.


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Your technique sounds very attractive, Oakapple. I mentioned in an earlier thread that my ability to visualize has severely declined over the years, but no one replied that they had a similar experience so maybe this disability of the imagination is not a common phenomenon but disturbingly present in me. At any rate I can't bring your pleasant beach scene into imaginary focus  for more than a few fleeting moments. Alas I don't even think it would help if it was a Clothing Optional Beach. I think I'm going to have to opt for just emptying my mind or focusing on some real visual or auditory stimulus. Someone mentioned a candle or a tropical fish tank.




Another thing you could try is meditative music and listened to thru a set of good headphones and that sort of muffle outside sound.  I use a CD called Nada Himalaya.  Lovely bells and gongs that are very soothing and quietly played can give your brain a place to settle if you know what I mean.

The CD is available through Amazon by the way if you want to take a look at it and you can listen to it here:   http://vimeo.com/20840037


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> Hey Ameriscot, as you've actually spent time studying about Buddhism, could you tell me if I'm correct that Buddhist belief says there is no God and what is the philosophy on how we got here.



Buddhism is a philosophy not a religion and does not believe in a diety. However, anyone can do Buddhist practices and still remain a religious person. It's a non judgemental belief system without strict laws unless you are a monk or nun.

http://www.budsas.org/ebud/whatbudbeliev/297.htm


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks and that's what I thought I'd picked up on from time to time.  I'll take a look at your link and thanks for posting it.

*******

Excellent link, thank you so much for it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Buddhism is a philosophy not a religion and does not believe in a diety.



I've always maintained the same belief, but it depends upon how you define "religion".

Many governments define it as a religion, as do many practitioners; many others do not. I guess you could call it a nontheistic religion. 

But it is still commonly considered to be one of the world's "major religions". 

We also have to consider the effect of modern Western thought and its tendency to over-simplify and modify any "foreign" belief system. I've watched this happen with Taoism - it was (and still is) practiced as both a philosophy and a religion, but in Western eyes it has become merely something to be employed to get ahead in business, get a date with the hot chick down the street or to just appear to be cutting-edge.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Your technique sounds very attractive, Oakapple. I mentioned in an earlier thread that my ability to visualize has severely declined over the years, but no one replied that they had a similar experience so maybe this disability of the imagination is not a common phenomenon but disturbingly present in me. At any rate I can't bring your pleasant beach scene into imaginary focus  for more than a few fleeting moments. Alas I don't even think it would help if it was a Clothing Optional Beach. I think I'm going to have to opt for just emptying my mind or focusing on some real visual or auditory stimulus. Someone mentioned a candle or a tropical fish tank.



View attachment 12978


----------



## Cookie (Jan 16, 2015)

Just an afterthought:  Here's a website link meditation lessons online FYI.

www.monkeymindmeditation.ca


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess I may meditate.  When I had my accident and had the paramedic here with me,  I was just sitting,  holding my leg in a comfortable position and humming to myself to stop from being either agitated or acknowledging the pain.  He asked if I meditated,  because he hadn't had anyone being so calm in my situation.

I am able to switch my brain a bit onto the off situation if I'm feeling stressed.  I've never studied meditation,  or any alternative methods - it's just something that I do.


----------

